# [SOLVED] Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got the game yesterday so here is my problem. Whenever I try to play a multiplayer or singleplayer game, the thing crashes to desktop with the typical error report window. I can get to the menu, view the opening cinematic, and do other things but not play. Reinstallation with Revo uninstaller does not work, obviously my computer can run it, so what's wrong?

I ran the game as administrator and in compatibility mode for XP SP2 and still it crashes.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

the game is a bit old, try installing an older video card driver, like the one that comes with the video card CD.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

No dice.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

are you playing the game with your both cards?
you have 2x GTX 295
some games don't run on newer cards, if you can try to remove one of your cards or even try the game on your integrated video card
that sounds silly, but it worth the try


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

I tried with only 1 card in, I tried with a very old Geforce 6200 (with multiple drivers, old and new) and I tried with integrated sound, nothing works.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

do you have a copy of windows XP 32 bit? or even Vista 32 bit?
When I'll get Windows 7 I'll never get rid of XP, I'll always use it
it has its advantages
I think that the 64 bit is the issue here


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

I tried it on XP SP3 32-bit, and still no dice.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

well I still have 2 ideas,
one of them is to leave one Stick of RAM (it's preferable to be 2 gig)

the second idea is to try the game on a different PC


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

Okay so I tried my system on 8, 4, and 2 GB (so freaking slow...) and still nothing.
I tried on an older system with 1.5 GB of RAM, Geforce 6200 XP SP3 and STILL nothing.

It's not the disk because it's brand new, I also tried reinstalling with revouninstaller, twice, nothing.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

it could be a defected copy of the game try to replace it with another one, or maybe you can try at the game's shop and let the shop owner make sure that the game isn't working


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

Just so happens that my friend had a copy of the game, I tried it and it (on both computers) and what a surprise, no dice!
Alternitively, I tried my copy on his computer and it worked.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

:normal:
what is your friend's PC specs? and what it differs from yours?
could it be your i7 CPU?

EDIT: you also said that you tried your copy on a PC that has a 6200 video card, I Don't think the game supports that card, and it won't work on either case


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer: Mark of Chaos crashing issue*

Oh then that's probably it, I wasn't planning on even running on this PC anyway, I was going to take it to my cottage and run it on the 6200 PC for the summer. 
My friends specs are AMD Athalon X2 5200, 4 GB RAM and XP SP3 32-bit with Geforce 8600 GT. 

I also tried it on another friends computer; Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ, 1 GB RAM and ATI 4800. with XP SP3 32-bit. It worked fine on his PC

-Edit: I found a website that told me that the game does not run well on quad core systems (like Core 2 Quad, Phenom X4 or the i7 which is quad core) mainly because the game was not designed to run on that type of processor, but also because they are newer and ergo unsupported. The problem with my other computer is like you said, the game does not support the 6200.

Thanks for your help mang.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

no worries mate,
always here to help :smile:


----------

